# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjan 1 kilpailutus

## Waltsu

Joukkoliikennelautakunta on 8.10.2008 päättänyt käynnistää linjan 1 kilpailutuksen. Uusi sopimus astuu voimaan 27.9.2009.

----------


## kuukanko

Tarjouspyyntö löytyy Turun kaupungin sivuilta.

----------


## Miska

Sopimuskausi on 7-vuotinen eli 27.9.2009 - 30.9.2016. Lisäksi sopimus sisältää 3 vuoden option. Linjan 1 liikennöinti hoidetaan yhteensä 8 autolla, joiden kaikkien tulee olla uusia (2008-mallisia tai uudempia) Euro 4 -päästötason alittavia telibusseja. Ykköslinjan erikoisvaatimuksena busseissa tulee olla vähintään 3 metriä pitkä lastenvaunu-/seisomatila auton matalassa osassa (käytännössä siis vähintään 4 penkkiparin verran). 

Lisäpisteitä saa EEV-päästötasosta (0,25 p. / auto) sekä jäähdytysilmastoinnista (0,75 p. / auto). Enimmillään kalustopisteitä voi saada 8. Vara-autona saa käyttää vähintään Euro 3 -tason (+ CRT-suodatin) 2- tai 3-akselista matalalattiabussia.

----------


## Zambo

> Sopimuskausi on 7-vuotinen eli 27.9.2009 - 30.9.2016. Lisäksi sopimus sisältää 3 vuoden option. Linjan 1 liikennöinti hoidetaan yhteensä 8 autolla, joiden kaikkien tulee olla uusia (2008-mallisia tai uudempia) Euro 4 -päästötason alittavia telibusseja. Ykköslinjan erikoisvaatimuksena busseissa tulee olla vähintään 3 metriä pitkä lastenvaunu-/seisomatila auton matalassa osassa (käytännössä siis vähintään 4 penkkiparin verran). 
> 
> Lisäpisteitä saa EEV-päästötasosta (0,25 p. / auto) sekä jäähdytysilmastoinnista (0,75 p. / auto). Enimmillään kalustopisteitä voi saada 8. Vara-autona saa käyttää vähintään Euro 3 -tason (+ CRT-suodatin) 2- tai 3-akselista matalalattiabussia.


Jokohan Veolia tai Concordia ottaa osuuden Turun liikenteestä?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ei ota, mutta miksi ihmeessä noita telibusseja vaaditaan? Pienen hetken tarpeen vuoksi ajetaan ylisuurella, ja paljon kuluttavalla kalustolla hiljaista linjaa, ja takalaseja menee... :Mad:

----------


## deepthroat

No olisko yritetty löytää sellaiset kalustovaatimukset, joita Auto Andersonin / Turun Euroliikenteen olisi hankalaa täyttää?

----------


## JSL

Kyllä niitä autoja saa kaupasta ja pankista rahaa. Mitä kilpailutusta se sellainen on jos ennen tarjousten ottoa on jo hommat annettu 7-Seinähullulle? Kyllä minä ainakin haluan että Turussa on muitakin kuin Seinähullujen/TLO:n monopoli.

----------


## deepthroat

> Kyllä niitä autoja saa kaupasta ja pankista rahaa. Mitä kilpailutusta se sellainen on jos ennen tarjousten ottoa on jo hommat annettu 7-Seinähullulle? Kyllä minä ainakin haluan että Turussa on muitakin kuin Seinähullujen/TLO:n monopoli.


ehkä niinkin, mutta tuskin kukaan haluaa sellaista liikennöitsijää ajamaan linjoja, jossa jatkuvasti poljetaan työntekijöiden oikeuksia, käytetään harjoittelijoita ja ulkomaalaisperisiä työntekjöitä suorastaan hyväksi ja vähät välitetään niin työehtosopimuksista, kuin liikennöintisopimuksista.

----------


## a__m

> ehkä niinkin, mutta tuskin kukaan haluaa sellaista liikennöitsijää ajamaan linjoja, jossa jatkuvasti poljetaan työntekijöiden oikeuksia, käytetään harjoittelijoita ja ulkomaalaisperisiä työntekjöitä suorastaan hyväksi ja vähät välitetään niin työehtosopimuksista, kuin liikennöintisopimuksista.


En minä ainakaan. Mutta se ei poista sitä faktaa, että tarjouskilpailu etenee kuitenkin voimassaolevan lainsäädännön mukaisesti. Ja kuten jo aiemmin todettiinkin, saavat toki lainarahaa ja leasing-sopimuksia nekin liikennöitsijät, jotka eivät kansan tai ammattiyhdistysliikkeen pelisäännöistä piittaa. Valitettavasti?

----------


## tkp

> Ja kuten jo aiemmin todettiinkin, saavat toki lainarahaa ja leasing-sopimuksia nekin liikennöitsijät, jotka eivät kansan tai ammattiyhdistysliikkeen pelisäännöistä piittaa. Valitettavasti?


Saa toki, mutta kilpailun järjestäjällä pitäisi olla "munaa" sen verran, että uskaltaa ottaa huomioon vain sopimuksia ja lakeja noudattavat yritykset, ja jättää huomioimatta ne yritykset, joissa ongelmat ovat aina "väärinkäsityksiä". Täytyy kyllä ihmetellä miten firma voi pysyä pystyssä, jos talousoppi on sitä luokkaa että prosentit ja sentit menee sekaisin...

----------


## deepthroat

Ja lain mukaan TILAAJALLA on TÄYSI VASTUU tilaamastaan palvelusta tai tuotannosta. Tämä asia on monessa kunnassa tuntunut unohtuneen kilpailutushuumassa.

----------


## Braide

Tuohonkin ku laitettas raitioliikenne niin bussit ois aika tyhjiä  :Biggrin:

----------


## Waltsu

Turun Sanomat kertoi 6.12.2008, että kisan voitti LS-Liikennelinjat ja että kustannukset kasvavat 1,8 prosenttia. Kisaan jätettiin viisi tarjousta, joiden jättäjiä ei kerrota julkisuuteen. Tarjouskilpailussa hinta oli ratkaisevassa asemassa.

(Valitettavasti en löytänyt TS:n verkkolehdestä ko. uutista.)

----------


## Eira

> LS-Liikennelinjat nappasi Turun ykköslinjan
> 
> Turun Sanomat/Ossi Rajala
> 
> Turun sataman, Kauppatorin ja lentokentän välillä kulkeva Turun bussilinja numero yksi siirtyy ensi syksynä LS-Liikennelinjat Oy:n liikennöitäväksi. Joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi perjantaina yrityksen tarjouskilpailun voittajaksi. Tarjouskilpailussa hinta oli ratkaisevassa asemassa. 
> 
> - Linjan hinta kallistuu 1,8 prosenttia, mikä ei ole paljon. Yritys hoitaa liikennettä ilmastoiduilla, pitkillä busseilla, joihin mahtuu matkustajien lisäksi enemmän matkatavaroita, Turun joukkoliikennejohtaja Sirpa Korte kertoo.
> 
> Sopimus tehdään LS-Liikennelinjat Oy:n kanssa seitsemäksi vuodeksi. Yhden vuoden aikana linjan liikennöinti maksaa Turun kaupungille noin 1,6 miljoonaa euroa. Sopimukseen sisältyy lisäksi optio jatkokaudesta.
> ...


En löytänyt verkkolehdestä minäkään. Tässä uutinen kuitenkin tekstinlukuohjelmalla käytettynä asianmukaisesti lainauksena.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kisaan jätettiin viisi tarjousta, joiden jättäjiä ei kerrota julkisuuteen.


Vaikka tarjousten jättäjiä ei suoraan kerrottaisi, niin tietoa kysyville se on kerrottava. Julkisuuslain mukaan viranomaisten tarjouskilpailuihin jätetyt tarjoukset ovat julkisia muuten paitsi liikesalaisuuksien osalta. KHO:n ennakkopäätöksen mukaan tarjoajan nimi ja tarjouksen kokonaishinta eivät voi olla liikesalaisuuksia.

----------


## NK

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan pöytäkirjasta nämä viisi tarjouksen jättänyttä liikennöitsijää kyllä selviää: http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2008/1205021t/1991292.htm

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jokos autot on tilattu? Scaloja?

----------


## -jussi-

> Jokos autot on tilattu? Scaloja?


Autot ilmeisesti tilattu ja Volvoja taitaapi tulla.

----------

